# Hitachi nailer problem



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

what brand of nails are you using and what type. we have 3 of those guns at work and they do that if we use wire collated nails instead of paper. also what angle of nail are you using.. different guns will take different angled clips..


----------



## Tubafore (Feb 27, 2013)

I have been using Grip Rite plastic collated 21 deg nails. I think the same specs as the Hitachi branded nails.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

grip rite is the problem.. they use to be sold here and pretty much everyone using them had issues.. no matter what type of nail.. be it framer, roofer, or finish.. change brands


----------



## Tubafore (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll give another brand a try. Thanks.


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

Also make sure the magazine is feeding well.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i cant see the magazine being the issue. that model of hitachi gun is a tank.. the only other possible cause of the issue is using full head nails in a clipped head gun


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

Have the NR83A2 and the top of the magazine got bent out a little, not sure how, and it would cause the nails to be bound up and not feed properly. Bent if back in and problem solved! Worth at least checking.


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

I use _only_ Bostitch with my Hitachi nailer and have never had any issues with either :thumbsup:


----------

